# Mr. green Macro Picture



## elmur (Jan 13, 2015)

Taken via canon 450d and sigma 105 Macro lens


----------



## Overread (Jan 13, 2015)

Always loved mantis! Nice shot and a good angle, lighting is nice and soft; though I wonder if there is room to brighten the shot by just a little (maybe just a selective amount around the face and eye). Otherwise a very good solid shot of an interesting critter


----------

